# Indian Creek yesterday



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

Hit Indian Creek in Butler County yesterday around 4:15 pm. I must admit after the drought last year I didn't think it would be worth fishing for a couple of years. Wrong! Was out wading for about three hours with the mutt and my fish total was 17. That isn't that great, but you have to take into consideration the time spent playing with the mutt and we took 2 swimming breaks also. 
I caught a 14 and a 15 inch smallmouth and hold on, a 12 inch walleye/sauger/saugeye, whichever. Never saw one of those in the creek before. Anyway, perfect day to be out and not see another person for 3 hours.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I was also in Indian Creek last night for a couple hours. Caught a personal best smallie last night and between me and my friend, caught several nice ones. We also combined for several saugeyes and one largemouth.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

I get in at Hamilton New London road and head upstream...fished a few times in April and May ... blanked everytime. Went once near Millville too and caught 6 or 7. Am I in the right area?
I have been using typical creek & river baits- tubes, crankbaits, buzzbts & flukes...any tips on baits and especially location for I.C. would be greatly appreciated. I would like to take my daughter wading this weekend with me, she's only 15 so I really want to put her on some fish and have fun. That is if the rain gods cooperate...they seemed angry last night.


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

i would alos like to know some good wading spots on the creek? you don;t have to give me your honey hole, but some tips would be great!


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I really do not know that there is a bad spot on that creek. The only time we have not caught anything there has been downstream of the New London bridge and was in January. There have been a few baits that are absolute killers there, and tubes has not been one of them (which is kind of odd). Rapala black/silver 2" minnows seem to be a huge producer for one friend of mine. My dad on the other hand absolutely crushes everything with his ancient Norman Quarterback in what I can only describe as craw coloring(he has a few lures that were manufactured in the 70's that he would swim to retrieve).

Personally, I throw everything at them and have caught the majority on a Quarterback that I airbrushed to be similar to his ancient ones, and just recently on the Swim Senkos in 4" black/purple flake. That swim Senko is a BEAST in the creeks. I am going to try using worm rattles in it this week to see if it will induce more strikes.


----------



## cincyreds (Mar 1, 2006)

If you have a casting net or something like that to catch some of those big creek minnows, try using those. You should be able to catch some catfish, bass, or saugeye around that area of Indian Creek.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Indian creek is one of the few creeks that are less pressured by people mostly on the northern section of the creek....I have a honey hole that I know noone is allowed to access and I frequently catch 17", 18", and two 19" smallies as well as 17" and 18" inch largemouths....it is unreal for a creek but if you take your time, use a small artificial crawdad, if you are patient enough, and you will pull the bigs ones out of the creek. 80% of smallmouths diet in a creek are crayfish, so you really, really cannot go wrong with an artificial crawdad. The only thing I ask is for everyone to please release fish back into the creek. My friend caught a 25.5" smallmouth from indian creek, so I know the big ones can get bigger, if we put them back to live again.


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats crazy hug being that stated record is 23.5 inches. I wonder whats yours wieghed

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

SmallmouthMaster said:


> Indian creek is one of the few creeks that are less pressured by people mostly on the northern section of the creek....I have a honey hole that I know noone is allowed to access and I frequently catch 17", 18", and two 19" smallies as well as 17" and 18" inch largemouths....it is unreal for a creek but if you take your time, use a small artificial crawdad, if you are patient enough, and you will pull the bigs ones out of the creek. 80% of smallmouths diet in a creek are crayfish, so you really, really cannot go wrong with an artificial crawdad. The only thing I ask is for everyone to please release fish back into the creek. My friend caught a 25.5" smallmouth from indian creek, so I know the big ones can get bigger, if we put them back to live again.


Do you have a picture of the 25.5 inch smallmouth you can post on this site? I would love to see something like that. I have never heard of one being that big in Ohio.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

I do....I'll see if I can't get it off my phone and on here.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

SmallmouthMaster said:


> Indian creek is one of the few creeks that are less pressured by people mostly on the northern section of the creek....I have a honey hole that I know noone is allowed to access and I frequently catch 17", 18", and two 19" smallies as well as 17" and 18" inch largemouths....it is unreal for a creek but if you take your time, use a small artificial crawdad, if you are patient enough, and you will pull the bigs ones out of the creek. 80% of smallmouths diet in a creek are crayfish, so you really, really cannot go wrong with an artificial crawdad. The only thing I ask is for everyone to please release fish back into the creek. My friend caught a 25.5" smallmouth from indian creek, so I know the big ones can get bigger, if we put them back to live again.


I better put on the waders its getting deep in here. Were you using the cm side of the tape measure? South of New London seems to have more carp and gar. But I have caught good smallies both ways.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Here it is...def around 5 lbs. but you have to realize that this smallmouth is probably a 12 year old fish or better...they take much longer to get big in creeks than where the record was caught in lake erie. I attached this photo to this message....just joined...not sure if that's correct or not.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

i guess that worked.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

I know my smallies....check out the pic


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

that is a nice smallie


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Where you catching these big muskies at?


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are a few awesome smallmouths and a giant largemouth from indian creek


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I only catch giant muskies in my dreams. In real life I spend every musky trip getting skunked. I can tell you all the spots where there aren't any musky though.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, I've read that while fishing for muskies you'll probably cast 50,000 times before ever catching one....lol.


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

The pics I posted are all from indian creek


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Where is this Indian Creek? It sounds killer


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

starts at the gmr by ross and goes north


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

he lies.. indian creek has 0 fish and is only full of muskrats, sewage, and ******** with shotguns for trespassing on the private property most of the creek consists of.. stay away at all costs


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Indian creek is ridiculous with smallmouth if you know where to go, but yes...it most all on private property...not necessarily ******** with shotguns...but most people are friendly as long as you are friendly to them...and release the fish back to the creek. The creek starts in indiana and eventually makes it to the great miami river.


----------

